# le dije que me escribiera/escriba



## Gamen

Buenas noches.
Según entiendo, en portugués, a diferencia del español, "dizer" y "falar" pueden usarse indistintamente para expresar una orden/pedido en el discurso referido.

Por ejemplo:

Eu disse para ele me escrever. (Br.)
Eu falei para ele me escrever. (Br.)

Ambas correctas y equivalentes, ¿no es así?

En Español:
Le dije que me escriba/que me escribiera.
Le hablé que me escriba/escribiese,  En este caso "hablar" no reemplaza a "decir" como en portugués y la oración en español no tiene sentido.

También, ¿podría usar las siguientes estructuras, manteniendo siempre la modalidad de discurso referido?

Eu disse *para ele* que me escrevesse/escreva.(Br.)  Eu *lhe* disse (Disse-*lhe*) que me escrevesse/escreva (Port.)
Eu falei *para ele* que me escrevesse/escreva.(Br.)   Eu *lhe* falei (Falei-*lhe*) que me escrevesse/escreva (Port.)

Agradezco sus comentarios.


----------



## Carfer

Gamen said:


> Buenas noches.
> Según entiendo, en portugués, a diferencia del español, "dizer" y "falar" pueden usarse indistintamente para expresar una orden/pedido en el discurso referido.
> Por ejemplo
> 
> Eu disse para ele me escrever
> Eu falei para ele me escrever
> 
> Ambas correctas y equivalentes, ¿no es así?  *No português do Brasil, sim. No de Portugal é como em espanhol. Não sendo propriamente incorrecto, não se usa 'falar' mas sim 'dizer'*
> 
> En Español:
> Le dije que me escriba/que me escribiera.
> Le hablé que me escriba/escribiese,  En este caso "hablar" no reemplaza a "decir" como en portugués y la oración en español no tiene sentido.
> 
> También, ¿podría usar la siguientes etsructuras manteniendo siempre la modalidad de discurso referido?
> 
> Eu disse *para ele* que me escrevesse/escreva.(Br.)  Eu *lhe* disse (Disse-*lhe*) que me escrevesse/escreva (Port.)
> Eu falei *para ele* que me escrevesse/escreva.(Br.)   Eu *lhe* falei (Falei-*lhe*) que me escrevesse/escreva (Port)
> 
> Agradezco sus comentarios


----------



## Gamen

Muchas gracias Carfer.
En Portugal, la primera forma sería propiamente "Eu *lhe* disse para *escrever-me*", ¿no es cierto?


----------



## Carfer

Gamen said:


> Muchas gracias Carfer.
> En Portugal, la primera forma sería propiamente "Eu *lhe* disse para *escrever-me*", ¿no es certo?



O mais comum seria _'Eu disse-lhe para me escrever_*' *ou_ 'Eu disse-lhe que me escrevesse'._


----------



## Gamen

Ah, ¡es cierto!. En Portugal se usa la énclisis: "Disse-lhe", pero entonces ¿por qué no se dice "Eu disse-lhe para *escrever-me*".
¿La regla es solo una énclisis en la misma oración?


----------



## Carfer

Gamen said:


> Ah, ¡es cierto!. En Portugal se usa la énclisis: "Disse-lhe", pero entonces ¿por qué no se dice "Eu disse-lhe para *escrever-me*".
> ¿La regla es solo una énclisis en la misma oración?



Não, não há tal regra e, no caso, a colocação que sugeriu parece-me correcta, sem prejuízo de a próclise se me afigurar preferível.


----------



## Guajara-Mirim

Oi pessoal,

Há uma coisinha que não entendi nos exemplos.

"Eu *lhe* falei (Falei-*lhe*) que me escrevesse/escreva (Port)"

Por que essa frase não está correta? "falei-lhe" não pode se dizer?


----------



## Carfer

Guajara-Mirim said:


> Oi pessoal,
> 
> Há uma coisinha que não entendi nos exemplos.
> 
> "Eu *lhe* falei (Falei-*lhe*) que me escrevesse/escreva (Port)"
> 
> Por que essa frase não está correta? "falei-lhe" não pode se dizer?



Gramaticalmente não há nada a apontar-lhe, acontece apenas que em Portugal não usamos '_falar_' nesse contexto mas sim '_dizer_'.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Carfer said:


> Gramaticalmente não há nada a apontar-lhe, acontece apenas que em Portugal não usamos '_falar_' nesse contexto mas sim '_dizer_'.


Idem no Brasil.


----------



## Gamen

WhoSoyEu said:


> Idem no Brasil.



¿Pero en Brasil no es que sí se usa "falar" como sinónimo de "dizer"?

Ejemplo.
*Falei* para *ele* chamar ao médico. (Br.)

*Disse-lhe* que chamasse ao médico (Port.)

*Le dije* que llamara al médico. (Esp.)


----------



## WhoSoyEu

No quiere decir que esté correcto.


----------



## mexerica feliz

WhoSoyEu said:


> No quiere decir que esté correcto.


Está correto sim senhor.

(Primeiro você mentiu ao colega argentino, falando que não se usava no Brasil, depois falou que ''estava incorreto''. Qual é a sua?)

FALAR


> 14.    Bras.  Angol.  Cabo-verd.  Guin.  Moç.  Santom.  Dizer, declarar: _Falou que vinha à festa.  _
> 15.    Bras.  Proferir, dizer; costumar dizer:_ "Não falava'senhora', dizia 'madame' " _ (Valdemar Versiani dos Anjos, Jornal de Serra Verde, p. 96).


 (Dicionário Aurélio)

Acabei de falar uma verdade.

''Sobre o tanto, quando os de fora tornaram a vir, eu falei o que eu especulava: que alguma outra razão devia de haver...'' (Guimarães Rosa)
"Falei que ia pensar e desliguei o telefone"  (Fernando Sabino).

Outros exemplos literários podem se ver aqui:  https://www.google.im/search?as_q=&...afe=images&as_filetype=&as_rights=&gws_rd=ssl


Falei tá falado.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Mexerica Infeliz, não me chame de mentiroso. Você é um mal educado de primeira qualidade, aprenda que não é assim que se debate num forum deste tipo.


----------



## Gamen

Então, queridos amigos, sim o brasileiro usa o verbo "falar" em muitas situações em que o português usaria "dizer" e o falante de espanhol "decir".
Obrigado pelas respostas,


----------



## mexerica feliz

Gamen said:


> Então, queridos amigos, sim o brasileiro usa o verbo "falar" em muitas situações em que o português usaria "dizer" e o falante de espanhol "decir".


 Exatamente.


----------



## LuanBrasileño

Não sei se é uma ajuda e não sei se interpretei corretamente , bem, quando eu quero traduzir *( falar) para o espanhol, dependendo do contexto eu uso o verbo decir , dile a juan que soy su mejor amigo ,  eu traduziria como , fala para o luan que sou seu melhor amigo ,  Yo le dije que  soy su mejor amigo , ( eu falei pra ele que sou o seu melhor amigo )   eu traduzi para o verbo'' falar ' mas em espanhol estava o verbo ''decir '' ( dizer em português ) bem, eu utilizo assim , não sei se a minha resposta foi útil, abraços.


----------

